# Power brakes or no



## Fwfd1147 (May 4, 2016)

Hey all. I am trying to restore my 70 GTO and my current task is to get the brakes working. When I bought the car a little more than a year ago had almost the entire brake system disassembled or missing. The previous owner had also put aftermarket rear disc breaks and a aftermarket brake booster. I want to do an OEM restoration so I'd want to change it all back to what the car had on it when it was brand new so how do you know if your car came with power brakes? Would it be on the PHS paperwork? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!! :cheers

Yes, the PHS paperwork would let you know what it came from the factory with.


----------



## Fwfd1147 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks welcome and thanks for the info. I was 90% sure it would be but wanted to be absolutely sure. Looks like I'll be removing a brake booster and replacing some brake lines.


----------

